# Ppl or upper lower?



## casizemore (Aug 22, 2014)

I am looking for a new routine geared toward hypertrophy with some strength gains.
Im looking at lyles generic bulking routine, phat, steeve reeves full body,  or just a typical ppl. I've been lifting 5 years, 22 years old, 5'7 175 pounds.
290x3 bench, 305x3 squat, 335x3 deadlift, 185x3 military press.
16.25 inch arms and calves, 45 inch chest,  flexed. Around 10% bf. Opinions and experiences plz.


----------



## brazey (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## casizemore (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank ya


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi welcome to IMF!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

